# INOVA T5 TIROS BRIGHTEST MOD



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 16, 2008)

i might have a real challange for you guys this time!!!

i have a T5 inova old tiros version, and i would like to upgrade it to the brightest option possible, i'dd say this might be quiet a job!

im not sure which led would suit the tiros reflector.

the reson i would like to upgrade this, is because its one of my favorite lights, but its not bright enough!

would it be better to wait and see what other leds become available in the next couple of months cause im not to sure if a P7 will fit!

maybe a R5 when its realesed!

coming from datiled if you multiple freeze, it may ruin the _inductor_ !

thanks

~gary~


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Dec 16, 2008)

Gary, please check your PM!

Robert


----------



## datiLED (Dec 16, 2008)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> coming from datiled if you multiple freeze, it may ruin the emitter!


 
It is the _inductor_ that was ruined on all of the T3's that I freeze popped.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for that correction datiled!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 16, 2008)

PM replied to!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 16, 2008)

anyone!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 16, 2008)

is it worth the risk?


----------



## Illum (Dec 16, 2008)

probably not...I'm currently thinking about modding mine once I figure out how to drill out the TIROS without destroying the LED...plus I have not seen a reflector thats long enough to reach both the LED and the bezel crystal


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 18, 2008)

anyone!


----------

